# Parabuthus transvaalicus growth rate pic



## Galapoheros (Aug 31, 2009)

Just a pic of Parabuthus transvaalicus showing extreme growth rates(and possible size diff eventually) between some siblings.  I feed all about the same, same room, temp, etc.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow.

What instar they?


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 31, 2009)

I think the left is mature now(female), ...and, not sure but I think the one on the right has at least two more to go.  I haven't kept up with the instars.  Some are brown and others look black.  I have several and I'm trying to let them all mature to see size and color diff between them all.  Two males have matured with a pretty good size diff, I'll post a pic later.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 31, 2009)

Here are the only two males that have matured so far.  They are the same distance from the camera, placed on the same surfac/plane.  You can see a big difference in body size and thickness of the tail between the two.


----------



## Gracilis (Sep 1, 2009)

Ooooh those look awesome...:drool:


----------



## Abhorsen (Apr 27, 2017)

Galapoheros said:


> Here are the only two males that have matured so far.  They are the same distance from the camera, placed on the same surfac/plane.  You can see a big difference in body size and thickness of the tail between the two.


Does that mean fatter tail has good genes for breeding?


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 27, 2017)

I guess it would have some influence in genetics but there is normally a range of sizes in broods ime.


----------



## Abhorsen (Apr 30, 2017)

Galapoheros said:


> I guess it would have some influence in genetics but there is normally a range of sizes in broods ime.


Ok, i thought that bigger tail means better


----------

